# Crypt melt...what can I do to minimize damage?



## lakerat37 (Aug 4, 2005)

I had to move some of my potted Crypts from one tank to another using about 75% of the existing water from original tank. Now they are melting fast...is there anything I can do? The only real difference between the two tanks is the size (original is 90gal the new one is a grow out tank for young pseudotropheus 10gal), and the lack of CO2 injection. I used ECO-Complete in the pot and I use Florish with every water change. OK I just thought of one other difference: 35 watts vs 232watts of fluorescent light.

suggestions/advise...Thankx Lakerat


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Just leave them alone. IME crypts will melt when moved from one tank to another with different parameters. If you leave them alone they almost always will sprout new leaves and grow back eventually.


----------



## lakerat37 (Aug 4, 2005)

OK, Should I go ahead a prue the entire plant since it will most likely melt completely anyway?

Thankx for the help! Ken


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't prune. you might cut off leaves that might not melt. Sometimes the newer leaves do not melt, and these leaves will aid in the recovery. Sometimes all the leaves melt and the plant will still recover because the rhizome stays alive.

Right now a five day blackout and high temperatures due to a power outage has caused complete meltdown of a number of my crypts as well as two Blyxa species. I hope they all recover! I have more hopes for the crypts than for the Blyxa.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Im sorry to hear that Paul! Hope things turn out good for you!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks, Kevin. 

I am most concerned about the three crypt species I got from Jan Bastmeijer, C. usteriana, C. pygmaea and C. zukalii. The water over the plants appears to have gotten anaerobic during the blackout, and that is always a bad sign because the rhizomes don't tolerate anaerobic conditions very well when in a leafless state. If the plants have leaves extending into the air or into aerobic water, the rhizomes will be fine. I will just have to wait and see if I get any recovery.


----------

